# Chevy Small Block Cutaway



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Been working on this one for a little while, and finally had some free time to finish it up... 

It's complete with crankshaft, camshaft, and pushrods. Also has painted intake ports and rocker arms, and is fully plumbed. 

















Thanks for looking :wave:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice idea! Have you ever seen that car in Harrah's Auto Museam that's cut in half? I think it's a 1966 Impalla or Buick.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Thats is cool, I have never seen anyone do that before, That takes some talent, I'm use to building them for the kit, But this is nice.


Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

real nice that took some doing


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Nice idea! Have you ever seen that car in Harrah's Auto Museam that's cut in half? I think it's a 1966 Impalla or Buick.


I haven't seen that car, but there's usually a manufacturer or two at the LA Auto Show that has a car or a couple engines that are cut open for display. 

Thanks for the compliments :thumbsup:


----------

